# Some of my favourite fish photos



## George Farmer

Taken over the last few years, mostly from my home tanks for PFK magazine features.

I'd be interested to hear which is your favourite photo and why. There's a free bottle of TPN or TPN+ for the most interesting post!   

No particular order. 

Rummynose tetra

Petitella georgiae by George Farmer, on Flickr

Angelfish (wild-caught)

P. scalare 'Rio Nanay' by George Farmer, on Flickr

Red-fin Columbian tetra

redfin by George Farmer, on Flickr

Penguin tetra

penguin by George Farmer, on Flickr

Juvenile Bristlenose

bristlenose by George Farmer, on Flickr

Celestial pearl danio

celestial by George Farmer, on Flickr

Male fancy guppy

guppy nano by George Farmer, on Flickr

Zebra loach

botia striata by George Farmer, on Flickr

Chequered barbs

pair by George Farmer, on Flickr

Discus

discus by George Farmer, on Flickr

Tiger barbs

tigerbarbs by George Farmer, on Flickr

Neon tetras

neons by George Farmer, on Flickr

White cloud mountain minnows

wcmm by George Farmer, on Flickr

Stickleback

stickleback by George Farmer, on Flickr

Asian rummynose

sawbwa by George Farmer, on Flickr

Green chromis

chromis by George Farmer, on Flickr

Liberty mollies

mollies by George Farmer, on Flickr

Sparkling gourami

pumilus by George Farmer, on Flickr

Shelldweller

shelldweller by George Farmer, on Flickr

Cherry shrimp

cherry shrimp by George Farmer, on Flickr

Chocolate oranda

chocolate oranda by George Farmer, on Flickr

Neon tetra

neon by George Farmer, on Flickr

Cardinal tetra

cardinals3 by George Farmer, on Flickr

Glowlight tetra

glowlight crop by George Farmer, on Flickr

Harlequin

22 harlequin by George Farmer, on Flickr

Inle loach

2 yunnanilius brevis by George Farmer, on Flickr

Oto

otocinclus by George Farmer, on Flickr

Clownfish

clown1 by George Farmer, on Flickr

Harlequins

espei pair by George Farmer, on Flickr

Banggai cardinal

Banggai Cardinalfish 1 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Chocolate oranda
> 
> chocolate oranda by George Farmer, on Flickr
> 
> Seriously ugly fish IMO but a great shot!
> The detail is amazing.


----------



## GHNelson

All great George
Asian rummynose my favourite.  
hoggie


----------



## BigTom

Nice series. I like the portrait shots (oranda and chromis) best I think, followed by the angel fish as they are the ones that are least obviously 'fish in an aquarium', and hence suspension of bisbelief is easier.


----------



## somethingfishy

The quality throughout is awsome (plus i know nothing about photography) so i would have to say my favourite is purely based on the story of the photo (or my projected story)
For me it has to be the stickleback, as it evokes memories of hot summer days, soggy trainers with a jam jar trying to catch them.


----------



## andrejacobs81

I love seeing an Otto with a "beer belly" because you just know he is a happy and healthy fellow. It always makes me cringe to see these poor fish not being being fed well in the shops!


----------



## Ady34

Hi George,
all absolutely amazing shots in their own right!
White Cloud biotope shot, they fit with the rock striata so perfectly.
Zebra loach, one of my favourite fish, had a group which i sold when i went planted   
Guppy photo has so much contrast within the shot.
Stickleback, great to see the best of british homed so nicely.
Rummynose, absolutely fantastic shot, i imagine theyre so difficult to photograph as theyre constantly darting around!
Otto, nice to see a fat one, especially in one of your tanks....you must have some algae   

but my favourite....
Espei,
this looks so natural, the colours of the fish fit so perfectly with the surroundings and i imagine this could to be their natural home.
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

The red fin Columbian is my favourite, although they are all excellent and some came a very close joint second.  There are a few reasons I like it.  Apart from the great colours, lovely blue hue and red finnage, and the fact that the depth of field is just enough that you can tell there are plants in the background which makes you think about more than just the fish, I think the best thing about it is that it evokes thoughts of something a bit more sinister.... it looks a little like a piranha with its mouth open like that... just needs TEETH !!!  hehehe.


----------



## Gary Nelson

It's the Discus for me, sheer beauty and so gracefull - A lovely photo catching the fantastic colors and as always watching 'your' every move.


----------



## skeletonw00t

I like the shrimp one. From looking at that picture you wouldn't think you were looking at a tiny cherry shrimp. The depth & clarity make it seem as if your looking at a lobster or somethin of similar size!


----------



## Christie_ZXR

Totally torn between this one, because I love how it captures the movement of the fish! He looks like he wants to swim off the screen   

Celestial pearl danio

celestial by George Farmer, on Flickr

And this one because of the angle and the way he's looking at you!

Discus

discus by George Farmer, on Flickr

And this one because of the colours! Almost looks like a painting. Plus he's that kind of cute that's cute because it's so ugly! Bit like a pug dog   

Chocolate oranda

chocolate oranda by George Farmer, on Flickr



I'm no photographer, but that's my 2p


----------



## Christor

I could swear that oranda was a painting, the definition and details dont look realistic to me, simply brilliant!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, all! 



			
				Christor said:
			
		

> I could swear that oranda was a painting, the definition and details dont look realistic to me, simply brilliant!


Actually I think this was the only one in this series taken with studio flash. Maybe I should stop being so lazy and use it more!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Number one for me George, what focal length?


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks. 100mm on an APS-C sensor, so equivalent to 160mm on a 35mm film SLR or full-frame DSLR.

If you're interested in more of my settings you can view the EXIF data on my Flickr.

Cheers, 
George


----------



## Christor

Well this caera jargon makes little sense to e but I would love to get into it! whatever the flash, it looks brilliant George


----------



## Gary Nelson

So George, do we have a winner yet? Still the Discus for me


----------



## darren636

that oranda is horrific.


----------



## spyder

1st pic for me. The simple minimalistic setting and depth of field makes it a cracker.

Keep the TPN(+), I got my salts


----------



## Antipofish

spyder said:
			
		

> 1st pic for me. The simple minimalistic setting and depth of field makes it a cracker.
> 
> Keep the TPN(+), I got my salts



LOL, were you the winner then Spyder?


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks for the reminder. I've just PM'd the winner.


----------



## Antipofish

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder. I've just PM'd the winner.



Dont we all get to know who won then ?


----------



## George Farmer

Antipofish said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I've just PM'd the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont we all get to know who won then ?
Click to expand...

Sure, if they want to share then I'm sure they'll post here soon enough.


----------



## Antipofish

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. I've just PM'd the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont we all get to know who won then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, if they want to share then I'm sure they'll post here soon enough.
Click to expand...


LOL  Thats not fair   !  We all contributed our comments and expert (haha) critiques (  ) and have been waiting with baited breath to know who won, now FESS UP ! Who's the winner ? Knowing / guessing who will win, and what rediculous choice they made is half the fun !!!


----------



## Ady34

.......... DRUM ROLL........ 'twas me!   
Thanks George!
All nice photos, and of some lesser seen fish too. 

I enjoyed somethingfishy's trip down memory lane post: 
"For me it has to be the stickleback, as it evokes memories of hot summer days, soggy trainers with a jam jar trying to catch them." took me there too, not forgetting the smelly mud! 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Christor

Ha I thought the competition was post your own pictures  was curious how anybody had won    ah an now I sound like a suck up, but the oranda is still pretty damn cool photo! still reckon its a painting


----------



## Antipofish

Ady34 said:
			
		

> .......... DRUM ROLL........ 'twas me!
> Thanks George!
> All nice photos, and of some lesser seen fish too.
> 
> I enjoyed somethingfishy's trip down memory lane post:
> "For me it has to be the stickleback, as it evokes memories of hot summer days, soggy trainers with a jam jar trying to catch them." took me there too, not forgetting the smelly mud!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



LOL Ady, but YOUR comments were rubbish !!! hahaha.  You won because you liked more of the pics than anyone else     

Just kidding guys     I enjoyed this thread.  Great to see good pics of some lovely fish (and some ugly buggers... that Oranda is going to give me nightmares !  I reckon we should have a monthly fish pic competition (with the winner not having to announce themselves) hahahahah....


----------



## Christor

I know of a few smaller forums that do that, members can post their favourite fish related picture and the public votes  though can be quite a bit of work with people having to organise votes and the pictures, oh and all anonymous of course


----------



## Derek Tweedie

They are cracking shots! My favourite shot has to be the penguin tetra. I just got a shoal of 25 and what a fish. The schooling behaviour is unbelievable special when one of my geophagus is near.


----------



## Antipofish

Derek Tweedie said:
			
		

> They are cracking shots! My favourite shot has to be the penguin tetra. I just got a shoal of 25 and what a fish. The schooling behaviour is unbelievable special when one of my geophagus is near.



Now THAT would be worth putting on a movie clip !


----------



## Derek Tweedie

> Now THAT would be worth putting on a movie clip !



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ady34

George,
i was just thinking out of interest which of these photos is your personal favourite and why?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Kristoph91

Love the CPD pic George.
Such an interesting fish and great looking, for such a small fish! 
That shot really manages to catch the whole "celestial" part of the fish perfectly. 
Wonder why its coloured like that...

Wish I could have some, but heard they're the best shrimp fry hunters around. 
Great little fish, and a great shot.


----------



## darren636

probably has those colouring to blend in with dappled  sun  lit  surroundings.


----------



## Christor

I believe the CPD is captive bred and therefore a man made morph than wild? could be wrong!


----------



## plantnoob

i like the comp om the pleco and the oranda for the lighting . the movement captured with the galaxy rasbora is nice , would have been a winner if the negative space was ahead of the fish rather than behind it


----------



## Alexander

fantastic show!
borrowed a WCMM to my forum here.
thanks


----------

